# TMG vs WorkHorse Pits



## soonersigmachi (Mar 13, 2021)

Struggling on which one, 24 x 48 workhorse 1975 standard flow vs TMG Pits Heritage 24 x 60, standard flow, with insulated firebox.  Workhorse pits is 3/8” thick metal for cook chamber and firebox but does not offer an insulated firebox or a 60” cook chamber.  TMG is 1/4” metal throughout, but does offer the insulated firebox and 60” cook chamber.   I am interested in the insulated firebox for safety around my young kids and efficiency living in New England and smoking year around.  I currently have a Lang 36” which is to small.  Not concerned with shipping differences and prefer not to have tuning plates.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 14, 2021)

I got on the list January 18 to have a TMG pit built, a Copperhead, and my slot should be coming up within the next month or so. This will be my first custom built offset as I've been cooking on an Oklahoma Joe for the past couple of years trying to decide on stepping up. Like you, I need a bigger cooker

I'm in South Carolina so I don't have the same weather concerns as you, but the thing that sold me on TMG was their responsiveness. I called several times with different questions and Brandon always answered the phone and patiently answered my questions. Plus TNJake on here had a few good comments about them and their pits. I was real interested in a Lang, but the only communication that I had with them was a reply to 1 of the 3 emails that I sent, never would return my voice messages and their backlog was 6 months.

The Workhorse pits look really nice and I don't think you'll go wrong with either. I don't think that the 1/4" vs the 3/8" thick metal will make much of a difference, the 3/8" will probably just take longer to get up to temp. Some of SMF's smoking experts will be better able to tell you than I can as my experience with this type of cooking is only about 2 years and I've got a lot to learn...


----------

